# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  ,, عزيمة على حساب طوق .. كل شي حالي .. تفضلوا كلكم ,,

## .: طوق الياسمين :.

*..* *الســلام عليــكم ورحمة الله وبــركــاته* *..*

*’’*
*’*
*كيفكم شخباركم* 
*,,,*
*أحب أعزمكم على هالحلوياات * 
*كل هالصور صورتها وقت ملل . بس فيه بعضها توها جديدة صورتها حق أعزمكم عليها * 
*تفضلوا* 
*’’*
*’*
**
*’’*
**
*’’*
**
*’’*
**
*’’*
**
*’’* 
*طبعا على رأس المعزومين البنات كلهم و الشباب كلهم بعد* 
*نور علي* 
*الولاء الفاطمي* 
*بيسان* 
*بنوتة توتة* 
*الضحكة البريئة* 
*زهرة الندى*
*My tears* 
*شمعة تحترق* 
*همس المشااعر* 
*’’*
*من التماسيح * 
*شبكة الناصرة* 
*القلب المرح* 
*أمير العاشقين* 
*القلب المكسور * 
*سراب الليل .. الله يعافيه*
*جارح القلوب* 
*محمود سعد* 
*بحر الشوق*  
*^*
*^*
*و لا أحد يزعل ترا كلكم معزومين من أصغر عضو وعضوه إلى أكبرهم  ..* 
*,,*
*إن شاء الله عجبتكم هالهدرة الفاضية * 
*و صحة وعافية على قلوبكم * 
*أرق تحيـــاتي* */*
*.:* *طـــــوق اليــاسمين**:**.*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السـلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

ما شاء الله ،، من كل نوع ...

يعطيك العافيه خيتووو ...

صراحة عزيمــة محترمة ...

ومتعوب فيها بعد تصوير وتعديل بالفوتشوب وحوسه  :toung:  ...

ماتقصرين والله ..

بارك الله فيك  ...

كل المودة

----------


## القلب المرح

*الله الله * 
*مافي مشويات ولا مقبلات ومعجنات ولاشئ  كان تصير عزيمة عدلله زاحفه * 
*مشكورة عالعزيمة  عاد انا اكلت اللون الاخضر  من الحلاوة عشان شسمه  ابغاه يعني دبري حالش اخدي حلاويه لونها اصفر او احمر ولونيها بخطاط سبورة اخضر فكرة عدله وه*

*يعطيك الله العافيه اختي*
*ومشكورة وماقصرتي صحة وعافيه * 
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق الدائم..*

----------


## عبير الزهراء

مشكوووورة اختي طوق الياسنين
على العزومة الحلوة
ياليت كان فيها كيك يلا الآيس كريم يوفي ويكفي
وعساك على القوة

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

عزيمه عدله اختي
الصراحه جوعتيني واني جالسه اشوف الصور
بس بعدين رحت جبت للي عصير
مشكوره اختي ع العزيمه
يعطيكِ ربي العافيه
بانظار جديدكِ دوماً 
تحياتي..
الضحكة البريئه

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

*..* *الســلام عليــكم ورحمة الله وبــركــاته* *..**’’**’**شبكة الناصرة* *القلب المرح* *عبير الزهراء* *ضحووكة* *الله يسلمكم ويخليكم* *ومشكورين على هالتواصل* *القلب المرح* *ماعليه المرة الجايه بروح أصور من المطعم بكبره ههههاي ..* *وهالمرة إذا بحط لكم الحلاوة أول بخلص اللون الأخضر بعدين بصوره    * *يسلمو كلياتكووووم ع المرور الحلو* *لا عدمناكم* *’’**’**أرق تحيـــاتي* */**.:* *طـــــوق اليــاسمين**:**.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*الله الله ياطووووووووق* 

*اس كريم ومن باسكن ياسلاااااااااام  <<<<<<يوم العيد عندها* 

*وحلاوه وعلكه الله  * 


*عزيمه حلووه ومنك احلى ياطوووق*

*تسلمين حبيبتي*

*يعطيش ربي العافيه*

----------


## همس المشااعر

الله الله عزومه عدله
ايسكريم وشكولاته بعد وعصير ليمون اهم شيء العصير الليمون
مشكورة يالغالية طوق الياسمين 
على العزومه الحلوه 
الف صحة والعافية علينا وعليك 
سلمت اناملك الحلوه على العزومه المحترمه 
والله لايحرمنا منك يالغالية 
وعساك دوم على القوةياارب
                       خالص تحياتي 
   همس المشااعر

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

*..* *الســلام عليــكم ورحمة الله وبــركــاته* *..**’’**’**بنوتة توتة**همس المشااعر**^**^^**هلا فيكم حبايبي منورين* *J**أشكركم على هالمرور الححلوو**و عليكم بالعافية * *’’**’**أرق تحيـــاتي* */**.:* *طـــــوق اليــاسمين**:**.*

----------


## زهرة الندى

*تسلمين طوق على العزيمة*


*بس نبغى العزيمة الجاية من المطعم  ههههههههه  اتشرط بعد*


*مشويات ومعجنات ومقبلات وعصيرات*


*تسلمي على الصور الحلوة*


*الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

*مشكوره غناتي*
*طوق ع العزيمه* 
*حركاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات* 
*ابغى ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني* 
*الله اسكريم من باسكن يااااااااااااااااااااااااااي* 
*وجالكسي اللي احبه واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو* 
*يسلموا غناتي ماقصرتي*

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

*..* *الســلام عليــكم ورحمة الله وبــركــاته* *..**’’**’**زهرة الندى* *الولاء الفاطمي**^**^**تشكرات على هالمرور الرائـع* *الولاء .. الليلة أجيب لك الآيسكريم * *’’**’**أرق تحيـــاتي* */**.:* *طـــــوق اليــاسمين**:**.*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الله عزومه  :toung:  

 يسلموووووووووووو طووووق

 تدري شوكولا تايم له ذكريات معاي تفطس من الضحك

 لكن وين البيتزا :huh:   ماااااااااااالي شغل اني ما احب الحلا واجد

 أحب الموالح  :wink:   ابغى بيتزا من أرض البيتزا .

 يسلمو حبيبتي ويارب دوم هالعزايم  هههه  :toung:  قصدي هالتألق

----------


## أمير العاشقين

مشكورة خيتو طووق ..

يا سلام فيها جالكسي وريبل بعد ..

خوش والله ..

أنا ابغى كيكه بالشوكلاته ..

مالي شغل ...

يسلموا خيتو على هالعزومه الروعه ..

يعطيش العافيه يارب ..

أمير العاشقين ..

----------


## فاضل علي

عزيمه عدله اختي
مشككككككووووووووووووووووره 
الله يعطيكِ العافيه 
وبإنتظار جديدكِ 

مع تحياتي لكِ

----------


## عاشق العباس

عليكم السـلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

ما شاء الله ،، من كل نوع ...

يعطيك العافيه خيتووو ...

صراحة عزيمــة محترمة

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

.. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
.. شمعة تحترق .. 
أرحب فيك على هذا التواجد اللذي أسعدني  :embarrest:  .. 
ولا تزعلي المرة الجاية بيتزا و ورق عنب والباقي في المنيو  :toung:  
لا تحرمينا طلاتك الحلوووة .. لا عدمناك شمووعــ ـ ـ ــة  


.. أمير العاشقين ..
يا هلا فيك أخوي .. منور 
ماعليه هالمرة كيك مو بس كيكة  :bigsmile:  .. على فكرة أني توني سويت كيكة بونتي بس ما دريت إنك تبغى  :toung:  
و مشكور على هالمرور الحلو . لا عدمناك  

.. فاضل علي ..
أهلين فيك أخوي .. مشكور على هيك مرور..
وكلكم معزومين بدون إستثناء  :bigsmile:  .. 
ربي يعطيك ألف عافية ..

.. عاشق العباس ..
أشكرك أخوي على هالرد الحلو
ربي يعطيك الف عافية  :bigsmile:   
لكم أرق التحيـات
.. طوق الياسمين ..

----------


## نور علي

*الف شكر لك غاليتي*
*طوق الياسمين*
*على العزيمة المحترمة*
*والمرة الجايه نبي غذاء وعشاء محترم وبعدين الحلا ولاتنسي تعزميني عليه* 
*مجهود رائع سلمت يمناك* 
*الله يعطيك العافية*
*بانتظار جديدك القادم*
*تحياتي لك خيتو*


*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اممممممممممممممممم
والله حلوين كان ابي اجي اكلهم
مشكووورة اختي ع العزومة

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

.. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

نور علي 
زهرة القطيف 

^
^

تسلمووو على هالمرور .. أسعدني تواجدكم الحلووو 
 ووووو ولا يهمكم .. أجيب لكم 10 صحوون مثل الي جابته لينا الولاء الفاطمي  :toung:   :toung:  
لا عدمناكم يا رب 

أرق التحيــات 
طوق الياسمين

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> *.. أمير العاشقين ..
> يا هلا فيك أخوي .. منور 
> ماعليه هالمرة كيك مو بس كيكة  .. على فكرة أني توني سويت كيكة بونتي بس ما دريت إنك تبغى  
> و مشكور على هالمرور الحلو . لا عدمناك*




 
*هلا خيتو طوق الياسمين ..*

*مالي شغل خلي لي شوي ..*

*حرااام ماااااااانا ..*

*ابغى كيكه مالي شغل ..*

*يسلمك ربي خيتوو عليك بالعافيه انشاء الله ..*

*ما ننحرم من ابداعاتك يالغاليه ..*

*أمير العاشقين ..*

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

.. السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته .. 

أمير العاشقين .. 
هالمرة و أني أسوي الكيكة بصور لك المقادير حبه حبه . بس أنتبه لا تعفس هالله هالله في مطبخكم  :toung:   .. 
أني وهي أني سويت الكيكة مع أمي ههاي .. 
بس هالمرة إذا سويت ما بعزمك  :toung:  <-- غيرت رايي .. 

طوق الياسموووون ..  :embarrest:

----------


## My tears

** 
*ما شاء الله تبارك الله  ..* 
*ويش هالأبدااااااع يا طووووق   ..* 
*الأيسكريم لي لاحد يقرب منه  .. كفاية طووق أكلت منه  ..*

*تسلمييين والله يالغاليه ..* 
*ربي يعطيش العافية ..* 
*وننتظر عزيمة العشـــاء الدســــم   ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

.. ههههههههههههههه ..   :bigsmile:  
يا هلا دموعي .. منورة  :rolleyes:  .. إن شاء الله العشــــى الدسم بتصوريه إنتي ببيتكم لووول .. 

عمـــــوومـــا ... أشكـــرك على هذا التواصل الرائـــع .. 
هالمرة و أني أسوي الكيكة بصور حبة حبة  :toung:  .. 

 ربي يعطيك العافية .. لا عدمناكِ يا رب .. 

تحيــاتي لك 
طوق الياسمين

----------


## بيسان

ماااااشاء الله وش هالحركاات الحلوه

يم يمي لذيذه
 :wacko:   :wacko:  
من حسن حظي ان كل الاصناااااااااااااف احبها 


يعني بانفسش في الاكل :wink:  ..

ياااااااايي اهم شي الاسكريم مو تخلصيه عني اموت فيه.. 

ترى ان اكلتيه عني بصيح  :sad2:  وبقول الى ابوي يعني كيف بس طوق الياسمين تاكله وانا لا وبقعد اصيح<<< خخخخخخ طبق الاصل زي اليهااااااااالوه :toung:  


ترى جبت لكم شي تحبونه 


^


^


تبو تعرفونه 


انزلو بعد



^


^




&



بس تصدقين عزيمة ولا احلى من كذا 


لانها 



من 




قبل 


الاخت 



 :cool:  طوق اليااااااااسمين :cool:  



اكيد بتكون حلوه


تسلم خيتووو على العزيمة المعتبره 

وانشاء الله المره الثانيه عندي هههههههه


ملاحظه : خيتوو ترى اني رديت من قبل كم يوم بس الظاهر صار خلل وماوصل الرد

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

.. السـلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بــركــاته .. 

يا هلا و مليون صحن حلا بيسونه 

تسلمي على هالرد الحلو .. ربي يعطيك ألف عافية .. 
ما شاء الله عليك مجمعة كل شي حلو بعد و حاطتنه هنا .. تويكس وشاني بكبره  :noworry:  <-- بس مع الأسف ما شرب  :toung:  
بس التويكس ليي طبعا  :toung:  .. 
سلم وإستلم .. أعطيك آيييس كريم وتعطيني التويكس خخ .. ^_^

^
^

أشكرك على الرد مرة ثانية حبوبه .. ربي يعطيك ألف عافية 
و لاتحرمينا تواصلك الرائــع .. 

تحيــاتي لك . 
طوق الياسمين

----------


## العنود

*مشكووووووووره اختي ع العزيمه*
*الحلوه*
*اله يعطيك الف الف الف عافيه*
*عساك ع القوه يارب* 
*مع اعذب التحيات اختك العنود*

----------

